

Offer HN: Let us critique your project? - ForrestN

tl;dr: We'll give you a lot of thorough design/copy editing advice for your project if you let us use the report as a sample.<p>We're starting a little service doing thorough, robust critiques of websites, focusing on startups. We'll go through all aspects of each site pre-login, all of the marketing pages, explanations, etc.<p>I'm hoping to find a few sites we can critique for free in order to get sample reports/testimonials before we start to charge. Our office is made up of an art critic and a writer who also design and build web projects, and I think we're pretty good at this sort of advice. We actually did a trial run on an unnamed YC company that liked the advice and is planning to implement most of it but wasn't comfortable with us using them as an example because they're in the midst of raising funds.<p>We only ask that if you find the critique useful you write a short note about it and let us use your report as a sample. Leave your email in a comment and I'll get in touch to get your website and a little info about what your goals are.<p>Thanks in advance for helping us out!<p>---<p>About the reports:<p>-<p><i>A critique in three parts</i><p>-<p>The Big Picture<p>• What, in general, is your site really communicating?<p>• What’s working, what isn’t working? How professional is the experience of your site?<p>• Who are you trying to target, and how well is your site calibrated to talk to them?<p>• Most importantly, how well is your site meeting your UX goals?<p>-<p>Visual Details<p>• Which specific elements need reworking?<p>• How can the layout, color palette, typography, spacing, etc. be improved?<p>• Every detail of your front end is reviewed in Google Chrome.<p>-<p>Copy Editing<p>• Writing well is a key element of professional presentation and successful marketing.<p>• We’ll edit up to about 1500 words of copy on your site for clarity, tone, persuasiveness, spelling and grammar.
======
ColinWright
OK - although I'm unlikely to be able to act on any of your advice soon, I'd
be interested in the content and style of your report.

<http://www.mathsjam.com/confindex.html>

You might choose the super-site (as it were), but it's that page (and it's
descendants) I'm particularly interesting in ATM.

I'm adding an email temporarily to my profile.

Cheers.

~~~
ForrestN
Thanks, got your email. Will have something for you soon.

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting report, very interesting.

I'll be looking at it more closely tomorrow (it's gone midnight here) but I
will certainly be passing this on to some friends and colleagues.

An interesting and useful service. I'll be saying more in my email reply
tomorrow, but I wanted to give you a prompt positive and public response.

Thank you.

------
robfitz
Howdy. I'm finishing up a community/portfolio site for small game developers.
I think I'm probably too early for it to be useful to you (just about to put
up a quiet v1 and it's not terribly startuppy in its current form), but would
be more than happy to be reviewed if it's relevant for you.

(email in profile)

~~~
ForrestN
E-mailing now. No one's too early! We don't care about what the project is, we
just want to demonstrate that we're helpful.

------
pkamb
Have at it, my assistive technology mISV:

<http://www.onehandkeyboard.org>

Contact me at support@thatdomainabove

~~~
ForrestN
Emailed, thanks!

------
martinshen
I'd love to get some advice for our startup UpOut.com link:
<http://www.UpOut.com> email me at martin@UpOut.com

~~~
ForrestN
Sent, thanks.

------
ForrestN
UPDATE: Thanks everyone, We've definitely got plenty to work with. Wasn't
expecting such a strong response. I wish we could get to everyone, but it's
taking quite a bit of time to complete each report because we're being so
thorough. As soon as we have things set up, I'll make sure to follow up with a
link to the service.

~~~
diolpah
Ah, I was hoping for my request to be fulfilled. Such is life on Offer HN. Do
you have an ETA for availability of the service and a preview of what the
pricing will be?

~~~
ForrestN
I'll send you an e-mail, and we can work something out. Apologies for getting
your hopes up. Still thinking through pricing, if anyone interested in the
service has any advice.

------
symphonyapp
I can see you're already swamped, but I'd love to get some feedback. Our app
is called Symphony Pro (<http://www.symphonypro.net/>). It's the premier app
for creating and editing sheet music on the iPad.

Email me at support@symphonypro.net

------
callmeed
Sounds cool. You can do it for Cilantro (cilantrosites.com).

Email in profile.

~~~
ForrestN
Sent!

------
klaut
Hi, thanks for this offer. I would love to use your advice on this little
project: <http://www.thebookingbee.com>

------
mootothemax
I'd love to see what you say about <http://tweetingmachine.com> :-) (and
hopefully implement some improvements)

------
efadeev
Very interesting, could you do this for <http://askbot.org>, please? My email
is evgeny.fadeev at gmail. Thanks!!!

~~~
efadeev
The askbot product demo is at <http://askbot.org/en/questions>

------
dsharpdiabetes
If you want any more case studies, I'd love to hear your thoughts on
<http://dsharpdiabetes.com>

------
limedaring
Would love a critique! <http://weddinginvitelove.com>, tracy@weddingtype.com

------
Macshot
I'm very interested to see what you have to say about NoBadgift.com. You can
reach me at m.e.conwell@nobadgift.com

------
robbiea
the site is postamigos.com

contact me at robbie@thesiteabove

would love to get your feedback.

------
Dramatize
I could use some feedback on <http://rumplo.com>

------
cl8ton
network AT diphur.com ... thanks!

~~~
ForrestN
Sent you an e-mail, thanks.

------
luvcraft
hit me! :)

<http://reccr.com>

------
twidlit
eric AT piclyf DOT com. very interested in your POV

------
diolpah
Thank you for offering to do this. Two of the sites we operate that we'd love
some external feedback on are <http://www.ties.com/> and
<http://www.scarves.com/> \- I can be contacted via the email address in my
profile.

